
Woman asks for Mariah Carey on her birthday cake, gets Marie Curie instead - artsandsci
https://boingboing.net/2019/06/18/woman-asks-for-mariah-carey-on.html
======
java-man
It's an upgrade!

------
antisemiotic
>French physicist

What next, Chopin is a French pianist?

~~~
ksaj
> French cyclist

Precisely. This guy:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Voeckler](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Voeckler)

